# Mk-910 3rd Party Flash Feedback



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

hello everyone I was looking to purchase a mk910 for my nikon d7000 I wanted to use it for concerts and some night club stuff just for now until I save up enough money for a sb910.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

I have one.

It's a pretty good flash. Eats batteries compared to an SB600 or YN-560 but no different than the SB-910 from what I gather. HSS works with no issues. One limitation I discovered yesterday is that it cannot itself be in TTL mode if it is acting as Master Commander. But if this is your first flash you're not going to be concerned with that right now.

If you have specific questions let me know.


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Do they have a external power pack for it I will be ordering it on Friday I can't wait it's second flash the one that I have now mis fires like crazy and it was 3rd party but then again it was only 30 bucks lol.


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes you can add an external battery to it. There is a plug in the front. Uses the same one as the SB-910

I do not have one for this flash but have one for my YN-560. The first pack I bought made a really weird high pitched noise I returned it. I got the Pixel brand after that and it worked great. Here is the pixel version for the SB900/910

http://amzn.com/B004DUOGYE


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

Do you know more or less how long it lasts I have a long wedding and a event that are up to 7 hours long lol


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

I just shot a wedding with the MK910. It last around 150 shots or so I would guess without the battery pack. I changed the batteries once and used the SB600 in the middle for a little while. So figure two extra sets of batteries (if you don't have the external battery pack).


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

i was looking to get this external power pack i would like to know if it will work with the MK-910 and also did you switch flashes becuase you ran out of batteries ?? if you dont mind me asking you are a great great help

Amazon.com : Godox PB820S 2000mah External Flash Power Source Battery Pack With NX Power Cabl for Nikon Speedlite : Camera & Photo


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

That looks good and all, just note that the plug shown in the picture is not for the 900/910 from what I can tell. It is what works on the Canon's and I believe the SB800. I use that plug on my YN-560 and it does not work on the MK-910

Look at the plug on the official external pack from Nikon, it looks like 3 circles stuck together where the other is a rectangle shape.

Amazon.com : Nikon SD-9 High Performance battery Pack for SB-900 : Digital Camera Battery Chargers : Camera & Photo


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

ok got it thank you so much i will get get on that hopefully it will last me a very long time with a external battery pack.


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Sep 30, 2014)

i found the wire for the nikon 
is that the wire???? for the sb910
Amazon.com : Godox Propac PB960 Flash Power Battery Pack Dual Output for Canon Sony Nikon Metz Camera (Orange) : Camera & Photo


----------



## MOREGONE (Sep 30, 2014)

it is hard to say which package you are looking at. I hate how amazon has "Colors" and they infact can be different products or models.

The original one you showed was much cheaper and I am pretty sure they have interchangeable cords.

The "Color" PB-Nx cable is the one you would need if the original powerpack didn't come with the correct cable. Keep in mind it could just be a picture issue.


----------



## BCordeiroPhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

i will keep that in mind thank you so much i can wait to start shooting with this flash.


----------



## Robert T. Johnson (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes you can use an external battery pack, I use the 
Godox Propac PB960 with Godox PB820S Power Pack Flash Cable for Nikon SB900 SB910 SB800 found on Ebay. 
The battery pack will last all day when using the MK910 flash. I have use the same battery pack with YN565EX with 
Godox  PB820 Flash Battery Power Pack CX Cable Cord for Canon 580 600 EX II. The YN565EX uses the Canon
and the MK910 uses the Nikon connetor. The MK910 also functions with the YN622TX-N for Nikon, I also use the 
Radiopopper Jrx system for Nikon and Alien Bees, but the MK910 only fuctions in manual mode and not TTL mode 
using the Jrx system. So far I have used the MK910 with no problems, it fills most of my flash needs such as HSS
i-TTL, external power source and so far bullet proof operation, unlike the YN565EX that displayed a now documented defect that happen to me while photographing an event were the flash would strobe, misfire and not fire at all. I am happy with the MK910.


----------

